# Socionics memes



## Entropic

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I don't think some of you understand the basic concept of some of these memes...


No?


----------



## Cantarella

I think @Kamishi is trying to say I'm ESE.


----------



## Flatlander

Bad joke, forget it


----------



## aestrivex

Cantarella said:


> I think @_Kamishi_ is trying to say I'm ESE.


In seriousness, she is probably implying that I am ESE much moreso than you.


----------



## Sixty Nein

aestrivex said:


> In seriousness, she is probably implying that I am ESE much moreso than you.


I think she types everyone as an ESFJ.


----------



## Cantarella

aestrivex said:


> In seriousness, she is probably implying that I am ESE much moreso than you.


Aren't you ILI though? Can we start a Fake ESE group? Lmao.


----------



## Helios

Cantarella said:


> Aren't you ILI though? Can we start a Fake ESE group? Lmao.


We can start one today, and take over the world by tomorrow. Count me in.

PS: We're all closeted Alpha SFs, haven't you heard?


----------



## Cantarella

Pavane said:


> We can start one today, and take over the world by tomorrow. Count me in.
> 
> PS: We're all closeted Alpha SFs, haven't you heard?


LMAO. I am so in. I'm going to make one right now. NOW LET'S MAKE SOME MOTHERFUCKING PIE.


----------



## Helios

Cantarella said:


> LMAO. I am so in. I'm going to make one right now. NOW LET'S MAKE SOME MOTHERFUCKING PIE.


Domination 1 pie at a time. 
(We can do ice cream on the side too)


----------



## Cantarella

@Pavane @Sixty Nein @aestrivex

http://personalitycafe.com/groups/closeted-esfjs.html

Needs a better picture but good enough for now.

At some point we could totally hire ourselves out as the worst maid service ever, lmfao. All four of us are either Si-polr or Si-role...


----------



## Kanerou

Cantarella said:


> Needs a better picture but good enough for now.


If it won't freak out over an animated gif, this could work.


----------



## Cantarella

Kanerou said:


> If it won't freak out over an animated gif, this could work.



LOL. Is that from Ouran?


----------



## Kanerou

Cantarella said:


> LOL. Is that from Ouran?


Yus, that is Tamaki. (Who is ESE, appropriately.)


----------



## Cantarella

Kanerou said:


> Yus, that is Tamaki. (Who is ESE, appropriately.)


Aw you think so? I LOVE Tamaki!!! I always thought IEE for him but I might be able to buy ESE. If he and Kyoya are duals then I ship it.


----------



## Kanerou

Cantarella said:


> Aw you think so? I LOVE Tamaki!!! I always thought IEE for him but I might be able to buy ESE. If he and Kyoya are duals then I ship it.


I've waffled between ESE and SEE from time to time. He's definitely Fi in JCF/MBTI, though. Kyoya seems fairly Gamma NT, though I'm not completely satisfied with either option.


----------



## Entropic

It is a bad insider joke apparently none of you understood. Whatever.



aestrivex said:


> In seriousness, she is probably implying that I am ESE much moreso than you.


Also, this is really starting to get fucking old, but my gender icon clearly says "he".


----------



## LibertyPrime

Kamishi said:


> It is a bad insider joke apparently none of you understood. Whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this is really starting to get fucking old, but my gender icon clearly says "he".












SUMIMASEN!










.....honto ni sumimasen


----------



## Kanerou

Kamishi said:


> Also, this is really starting to get fucking old, but my gender icon clearly says "he".


You're LeaT, no? If you wish to now identify as male, that's fine. It just doesn't make a lot of sense to get pissy when people who have interacted with you as a female and are accustomed to referring to you (and seeing you referred to) as female assume that has not changed and therefore have no reason to check your gender symbol for an unexpected update. Just let us know it's changed, and preferably before you reach your tolerance limit.


----------



## Entropic

Kanerou said:


> You're LeaT, no? If you wish to now identify as male, that's fine. It just doesn't make a lot of sense to get pissy when people who have interacted with you as a female and are accustomed to referring to you (and seeing you referred to) as female assume that has not changed and therefore have no reason to check your gender symbol for an unexpected update. Just let us know it's changed, and preferably before you reach your tolerance limit.


How am I supposed to let you know it's changed, do you figure, in a way that's actually genuinely practical? More than changing my gender icon, that is? I could make a public announcement, sure, but what point is there to that more than just making it extremely awkward and most people would not even care/notice anyway? 

I have absolutely zero reason to contact aestrivex or others I don't interact with daily to tell them I have finally settled on my gender identity. There is no way more than telling people when they do it wrong but people keep doing it wrong. I changed username for exactly that reason too. The fact you are unsure that I used to be called LeaT just reinforces that point. You don't know, so why even assume? I check people's gender symbols and whatnot quite often, just like I pay attention to username changes or avatar/signature changes. I think I genuinely have the right to be pissy, thank you very much.


----------



## Kanerou

Kamishi said:


> How am I supposed to let you know it's changed, do you figure, in a way that's actually genuinely practical? More than changing my gender icon, that is? I could make a public announcement, sure, but what point is there to that more than just making it extremely awkward and most people would not even care/notice anyway?


If you're not comfortable making any sort of announcement, that's your choice. Just let someone know when they refer to you with the wrong pronoun; if enough people remember you as having identified as female, that's probably going to happen for a while (especially if the only action you plan to take is to change your gender symbol and assume everyone will think to look).



> I have absolutely zero reason to contact aestrivex or others I don't interact with daily to tell them I have finally settled on my gender identity. There is no way more than telling people when they do it wrong but people keep doing it wrong.


I can see how it could be frustrating on your end if you've had to constantly correct people who remember you as LeaT in other subforums and still assume that you identify as female. I haven't seen any such corrections in this subforum, and I do read most of the threads. Again, it may take a while before everyone who recalls who you were knows about the change and knows to call you "he" instead. It'll get there eventually.



> I changed username for exactly that reason too. The fact you are unsure that I used to be called LeaT just reinforces that point. You don't know, so why even assume? I check people's gender symbols and whatnot quite often, just like I pay attention to username changes or avatar/signature changes.


I am sure that's who you were; I just don't always present what I know as solid fact. You did change your username, but you kept the exact same avatar and signature. I only double-checked your identity recently because you mentioned you identified as male; and sure enough, I was right. Since people here are still referring to you as "she", they had a pretty good clue as to your identity as well.



> I think I genuinely have the right to be pissy, thank you very much.


*shrugs* We'll just disagree on that, then.


----------



## Entropic

FreeBeer said:


> ILI’s morbid inability to show their emotions is probably their biggest drawback. They often seem sullen and sad. However, the mask of perpetual skepticism and pessimism hides an idealist and a dreamer.
> 
> fixed....most likely because of Fe PolR.
> 
> ...thou IDK I'm no good at emoting either...so why the rainbows? Plus ENFps are negativists.
> 
> *The negativist's optimism: *^^; well at least we aren't dead yet!


Because Ne is sparkles and rainbows lol? Also, SLI has Fe PoLR too but no one depicts them as gloomy. I call that discrimination. Actually, I think the xEE and xLI dyad combination in general is kind of where the Pe base type is cheerful/colorful, simply for being the extrovert in the dyad pairing and is thus meant/supposed to bring out the internal experience of the Pi type, or whatever. 

I don't know any Huxleys IRL but that's how I see my relationship with my SEE GF anyway, lol. She's definitely rainbows and sparkles. 



vosquoque said:


> Which is supposed to be which?


My interpretation is that the woman is Hugo and the man is Balzac, based on how I understand the intertype relationship between the two.


----------



## LibertyPrime

ephemereality said:


> Because Ne is sparkles and rainbows lol? Also, SLI has Fe PoLR too but no one depicts them as gloomy. I call that discrimination. Actually, I think the xEE and xLI dyad combination in general is kind of where the Pe base type is cheerful/colorful, simply for being the extrovert in the dyad pairing and is thus meant/supposed to bring out the internal experience of the Pi type, or whatever.
> 
> I don't know any Huxleys IRL but that's how I see my relationship with my SEE GF anyway, lol. She's definitely rainbows and sparkles.


Hmm I'd say for IEE (if I am one) it is more along the lines of goofy/stupid-funny..or more like the serious is mostly hidden beneath the non serious-crazy coating. Like a cute puppy exterior hiding a robot heart  inside....which only manifests if the IEE is angry /stressed.

Sort of like Ron Weaselly...just less reactive and more intelligent. I have definitely at times been called annoying as well .


----------



## MNiS

ephemereality said:


> Also, SLI has Fe PoLR too but no one depicts them as gloomy. I call that discrimination.


I don't think that's an inaccurate description, especially if the ILI is around Ne-Si activity. They tend to withdraw and become sullen unless everyone tries to openly include them. Whereas Fe-PoLR for SLIs manifests itself in asshole behavior or a tough/prickly exterior. So, a bit of the opposite approach compared to the ILI.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

FreeBeer said:


> * here is another Huxley interpretation:*


No, that's Ron Weasley.



> Sort of like Ron Weaselly...just less reactive and more intelligent. I have definitely at times been called annoying as well .


...Oh wow, I guess I was right after all.


----------



## Entropic

MNiS said:


> I don't think that's an inaccurate description, especially if the ILI is around Ne-Si activity. They tend to withdraw and become sullen unless everyone tries to openly include them. Whereas Fe-PoLR for SLIs manifests itself in asshole behavior or a tough/prickly exterior. So, a bit of the opposite approach compared to the ILI.


Shouldn't Fe PoLR be Fe PoLR no matter what? I mean, yes I understand that how the types may react towards the perceived Fe-environment may come from the base or possibly suggestive/DS because they are valued elements, but I fail to see how this has anything to do with the nature of the PoLR itself. In theory if the gloominess of the ILI is because of the PoLR, then it should be true for SLI too having exactly the same PoLR.


----------



## MNiS

ephemereality said:


> Shouldn't Fe PoLR be Fe PoLR no matter what? I mean, yes I understand that how the types may react towards the perceived Fe-environment may come from the base or possibly suggestive/DS because they are valued elements, but I fail to see how this has anything to do with the nature of the PoLR itself. In theory if the gloominess of the ILI is because of the PoLR, then it should be true for SLI too having exactly the same PoLR.


Yes, I think the commonality would be a sense of aloofness for both ILI and SLI. When the PoLR is being pressured the natural response is to implicitly ask for assistance for their dual-seeking and mobilizing IEs from others.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> No, that's Ron Weasley.
> 
> 
> ...Oh wow, I guess I was right after all.


 hmm well considering how Ron uses Se...I'd say ENFp would be a decent fit :\.

I still don't get this happy chappy stuff for IEEs. Probably because i have had dysthymia for most of my life.


----------



## Entropic

FreeBeer said:


> hmm well considering how Ron uses Se...I'd say ENFp would be a decent fit :\.
> 
> I still don't get this happy chappy stuff for IEEs. Probably because i have had dysthymia for most of my life.


To be quite honest, disregarding your personal feelings, you do come across as quite energetic and cheerful in a sense, at least compared to say, myself.


----------



## Sixty Nein

I've always thought the gloominess was thought to because of the fi seeking thing? I unno how it's supposed to work. Gamma quadra probably influences that too.

I wonder if there was a simple write up as to how the different Socionics characters are betrayed. Surely something interesting might happen.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

FreeBeer said:


> I still don't get this happy chappy stuff for IEEs. Probably because i have had dysthymia for most of my life.


You do come across as kind of cheerful etc... it's kind of funny how we can come across sometimes vs how we actually feel, though. o.o


----------



## LibertyPrime

I guess I have a non serious / silly vibe even when not really feeling like it...dang.

Silly ENFPs.


----------



## zinnia

FreeBeer said:


>


LOL yes.

I act like a victim when I'm alone sometimes, I'm so lonely wah wah *starts calling all her friends* but honestly I hate going outside and being with people (well, 99% of them, anyway). It's so horrible whyyyy


----------



## Cantarella

High-maintenance LIE intimidates me more than any SEE ever did.


----------



## To_august




----------



## zinnia

To_august said:


> funny pic


That's great. Where did you find it? I feel like wasting time today. P:


----------



## To_august

zinnia said:


> That's great. Where did you find it? I feel like wasting time today. P:


It's from here - DNK1
Pictures are in Russian, so I had a bit of fun with Photoshop.

I liked these two as well:kitteh:


----------



## To_august

Original source has been lost.


----------



## The Exception




----------



## selena87

Alpha: SEI ILE LII ESE









Beta: SLE IEI EIE LSI









Gamma: ESI LIE SEE ILI









Delta: LSE EII SLI IEE

Zitaar (I like to bother Snape! 8D) - DeviantArt


----------



## Word Dispenser

selena87 said:


> Alpha: SEI ILE LII ESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beta: SLE IEI EIE LSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamma: ESI LIE SEE ILI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta: LSE EII SLI IEE
> 
> Zitaar (I like to bother Snape! 8D) - DeviantArt


_Finally_. Someone is pointing out the mandatory Alpha bean bag chairs. :kitteh:


----------



## Jeremy8419

I'd like it better, if my type wasn't so pansexual in that picture lol


----------



## selena87




----------



## Vermillion

selena87 said:


>


my DREAM tbh, bring in the money boyz


----------



## To_august

Types with spooky flavour :ghost:

from here

ILE









SEI









ESE









LII









IEI









SLE









LSI









EIE









ILI









SEE









ESI









LIE









LSE









EII









IEE









SLI


----------



## The Exception




----------



## To_august

Not a meme, but I found it funny. Author is unknown.

*Intertype relations for dummies
*
*Duality* — He loves her, she loves him.
*Semi-duality* — He loves her for the most part, she mostly loves him.
*Business* — He loves her, she loves him, and all of it as per the lowest rate possible!
*Kindred* — He loves her, she loves him, but everybody thinks this is incest.
*Activity* — He loves her, she loves him, but everybody thinks this is S&M.
*Superego* — He loves her, she loves him, and this is the actual S&M.
*Conflict* — He hates her, she despises him. They are at odds with each other even on this matter.
*Identity* — He loves himself in her, she loves him in herself. Sometimes they get it all mixed up.
*Mirage* — He erroneously thinks that he loves her, she is under the delusion that she loves him.
*Mirror* — He thinks that he loves her, she thinks that she loves him, but sure enough it’s the other way around.
*Supervision* — He loves her, she loves to give him a good kick.
*Benefit* — He loves her, she loves herself too.
*Extinguishment* — She loves Tom Cruise, he loves port wine.
*Quasi-Identity* — He loves port wine, she loves port wine, and together they wonder: “But what if this is love?”


----------



## To_august

:s: vs :f:


----------



## cyamitide

selena87 said:


>


LOL! xD


----------



## Sylas

#Saltbae


----------



## Sylas




----------



## leftover crack




----------



## Arthrospira

Normally I dislike committing necromancy but this thread is too needed in my life to stay dead.


----------



## The Anti-ISFP

LibertyPrime said:


> I guess I have a non serious / silly vibe even when not really feeling like it...dang.
> 
> Silly ENFPs.


as an SLI this hits way to close to home, deltas be deltas i guess.


----------

